# 12.2 to 13.0 zpool import issue



## kira12 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello all,

i upgrade from 12.2 to 13.0 via freebsd-update. My data pool runs on geli vdevs, after reboot i must import my pool always. How can i make it persist? Geli works fine after reboot, only zpool status say: no pool. After import the Pool is fine. I upgrade the zpool feature.

best regards ré


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 15, 2021)

Did you make sure to upgrade the pool using `zpool upgrade`?  See also zpool(8).


----------



## kira12 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi,

yes i do....


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 16, 2021)

Just to rule out some possible causes...  do you have `zfs_load="YES"` set in /boot/loader.conf? Also; do you have `zfs_enable="YES"` in /etc/rc.conf?

What is the output from `zpool status -v` after you imported the pool?


----------



## kira12 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello,

i had zfs enabled in rc.conf but not in loader.conf. Now i add it to loader.conf and my pool is Persist ;-)

thanks for the Information ré


----------



## epopen (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi all

I got same issue and fixed by  move `zfs_enable="YES"` from /etc/rc.conf.d/zfs to /etc/rc.conf
But /etc/rc.conf.d/zfs worked fine prior 12.2-RELEASE, no idea malfunction after upgrade.
I will try to find root cause


----------

